
HN Request: Marketing and Sales for Hackers - nspeller
We're a startup composed of all hackers. We've built our product, and tested with real customers. We're ready to start spreading the word about our startup, where should we start?<p>Is there an MVP-like strategy to sales and marketing? Best way to get press releases? Which blog do we ask first to write about us? Will asking one blog to write about our launch hurt our chances with other blogs? What other methods can we use that have a good ROI? How do we sustain a stream newsworthy articles over a longer period of time?<p>Blog articles? Twitter? Facebook? And when can we best expect a visible ROI on each? We need a "Sales and Marketing for Hackers" book.
======
aorshan
This is a pretty hefty document but I highly encourage you to read the whole
thing. You will learn a lot and will be much better off.

[http://www.seomoz.org/blog/the-noob-guide-to-online-
marketin...](http://www.seomoz.org/blog/the-noob-guide-to-online-marketing-
with-giant-infographic-11928)

------
iSimone
Well there's one simple advice: be authentic, have a voice.

Apart from that it's hard work. A simple guide can be found on kissmetrics
that I'll post below. Check out @soundcloud and @david community management to
learn from one of the best in the market.

[http://blog.kissmetrics.com/ultimate-online-marketing-
recipe...](http://blog.kissmetrics.com/ultimate-online-marketing-recipe/)

------
grepper34
I actually have found many great examples searching through the archives of
HN. What I would prefer is something that helps hackers get out from behind
their computer and effectively sell to potential clients, in person. Something
that helps hackers effectively communicate with others, in person. Things like
this would be helpful to me...

~~~
kellco
If it's a problem with talking to people and communication then one way to
start would be to read some sales/communications books. \--How to win friends
and influence people by Dale Carnegie \--How I raised myself from failure to
success in selling by Frank Bettger

The more you talk to people the easier it gets. There's no magic pill. There
are plenty of strategies and advice but the main thing is just to practice,
and get out there and talk to people. It's a numbers game. It doesn't matter
if you mess up or freeze up once or twice, in the long run it won't be that
big a deal. I hope this helps.

------
superkat26
Hi, I am looking to employ the services of a hacker are you able to help?
email kbracchi@gmail.com

------
pitdesi
Great idea. Here's how we market our website, may be helpful:
<http://feefighters.com/blog/how-to-market-your-website/>

